# Buy A Plow Or Not?



## Cfdff85 (Jan 10, 2005)

On Monday I am Picking up my new 2006 Silverado 1500 5.3 v8 ext cab short bed. I looked around and there are some plows recommenced for my truck. But EVERYONE and their mother is saying don't buy a plow it ruins your truck, transmission rear end frame you name it. I decided to come to your guys and ask should i get a plow or not? any tips that i can do so that i get ZERO damage to any part of the vehicle? Also anyone make a decision like this recently? Regret it or love it?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

A 1/2 ton isn't a work truck. It's simply not made to plow snow. (Although a bunch of guys here plow successfuly with them) Anyhow, obviously if you attach a 700 lb blade of steel to the front of your truck to push around it's going to strain the truck more than if you didn't. So to expect "ZERO" damage is foolish. You just have to be careful If you're just going to plow your own driveway you should be OK... but obviously, the more snow you push the greater the potential for damage. Pretty much the answer lies halfway between what you want us to tell you and what your friends have told you..... Good luck


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, and if your truck doesn't have a Plow Package- which i don't believe come on 1/2 tons- a plow will void the manufacturers warranty.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

kiss the warranty good by. i hear it all the time dont plow with a 1/2 ton. what about all the blazers, bronco and jeeps that are used to plowing last yr i saw a cad. escalade with a plow on the front just take it easy . since your warranty is voided when you put the plow on the truck


JREED


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in the same boat on this. I have an '04 Chevy 1500 4x4 (6cyl). I use it for my lawn service. This season I am seriously considering plowing, and know I need to upgrade my vehicle. The truck dealer said if I'm plowing 6 or 8 properties the V8 1/2 ton would be fine. He says add the plow prep package & tow package. He never said anything about voiding the warranty. He said if I'm plowing more props or "commercial" I should definately go with the 3/4 ton. It's the fuel costs that worry me. 12 MPG vs 16-18. I average 30 miles a day on my mowing routes, not to mention all the other driveing I do around the state for personal use. Currently my truck is used for business/personal.

So i'm trying to figure this plowing thing out too. Thanks for the feedback!

hillndale


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

i plow with a f150 and have yet to have any problems with the truck. < knock on wood > 
i honestly would NOT recommend using a 1500 for plowing though. even though they can do the job and keep up with the larger trucks they are just not ment for it.

if you really want to plow buy a bigger truck .


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Cfdff85 said:


> On Monday I am Picking up my new 2006 Silverado 1500 5.3 v8 ext cab short bed. I looked around and there are some plows recommenced for my truck. But EVERYONE and their mother is saying don't buy a plow it ruins your truck, transmission rear end frame you name it. I decided to come to your guys and ask should i get a plow or not? any tips that i can do so that i get ZERO damage to any part of the vehicle? Also anyone make a decision like this recently? Regret it or love it?


Hey cfd i was just in your situation. i start my buisness two months ago and i also have a 1/2 ton 2006 chevy w/ the 5.3 I bought a boss 7.6 standard duty plow. I have been kicking around and this forum for a month asking about a half ton truck and i am getting alot of the same answers you will they all tell you get a 3/4 ton however i could not afford it so im going to work with what i have. some tips that were offered up to me is.....

1) when plowing use good judgment realize that you have a half ton truck and dont beat the heck out of it.

2) to help with the 700LBS of steel hanging off the front you can jack the torsion bars up a little and also *HIGHLY RECOMENED: TIMBRENS IN THE FRONT END*

3) USE THE PROPER BALLAST IN THE REAR

4) DON'T USE A HALF TON TO CLEAR A LARGE PARKING LOT SMALL COMMERCIAL SUCH AS DRIVEWAYS SMALL GAS STATIONS AND SMALL CONVIENANCE STORE ARE WHERE YOU SHOULD BE

My thinking is this if a toyota of a jeef or even a suzuki side kick can plow snow my 1/2 ton chevy can do it too
as far as warranty goes i dont know what to tell you unless you take the plow mount off when there is something wrong that you think is related to plowing 
or
you could bribe your services advisor lol


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

p.s a brand new truck and a brand new plow i dont think you will see much in the way of problems any time soon just think about the repair costs ball joints allignment tires etc.....
compared to forking out the god knows how much for a three quarter ton truck.
I think you would be fine finacially in the long run.


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

nekos said:


> i plow with a f150 and have yet to have any problems with the truck. < knock on wood >
> i honestly would NOT recommend using a 1500 for plowing though. even though they can do the job and keep up with the larger trucks they are just not ment for it.
> 
> if you really want to plow buy a bigger truck .


Besides the eternal "what's better" argument of Ford vs Chevy, an F150 & 1500 are still 1/2 tons. So why not recommend a 1500 for plowing?

thanks
hillndale


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

it depends on what you can afford to operate honestly.some can't afford the added insurance on a 3/4 ton along with the added fuel cost.as long as your treat your 1/2 ton as a 1/2 ton you'll be fine.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

If you can't afford to get a new 3/4 ton...... GET A USED ONE!!!! I bought my GMC with 16k and my Ford with 25k. Both still had the factory warranty when i bought them, so you can't really go wrong!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i've never bought a new 1/2 ton, but do they cost more (than 3/4)?? wouldn't think they would be much more than 10-20% higher. my advice if your dead set on a 1/2 ton chevy, go with a late 1970's model. and spend $400 and get some one ton front springs. you will have minimal ADDITIONAL(snow plow) wear on a truck like this.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

When I was looking at trucks, a used 1500 cost about $1,000-$3,000 more than a comparable 2500HD (comparable miles, interior package, condition).


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting..... are you sure you don't have that backwards?


ALarsh said:


> When I was looking at trucks, a used 1500 cost about $1,000-$3,000 more than a comparable 2500HD (comparable miles, interior package, condition).


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, in most cases I have found the 1500 to be more expensive (used with 10,000 to 30,000 miles). They are in higher demand for people that have to own a truck but don't actually tow or put it to work. The grocery getter truck owners I like to call them.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

and some of these same people are starting to swing towards 3/4 tons.

the big vehicle of choice this year for young people was the 3/4 extended cab why they need it i really don't know,maybe groceries are getting heavier?


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I watch S-10 new and old plowing, if they can do it a half ton sure can.
as far as warranty goes it will not void it if you plow unless you go over axle.
If a dealer tells you that then go to another dealer or go over there heads.
The plow companys make plow just for half tons.
If you hang a 8.5 V plow then of course your going to be over axle weight.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Cfdff85 said:


> On Monday I am Picking up my new 2006 Silverado 1500 5.3 v8 ext cab short bed. I looked around and there are some plows recommenced for my truck. But EVERYONE and their mother is saying don't buy a plow it ruins your truck, transmission rear end frame you name it. I decided to come to your guys and ask should i get a plow or not? any tips that i can do so that i get ZERO damage to any part of the vehicle? Also anyone make a decision like this recently? Regret it or love it?


Dont listen to anyone who says "dont plow with a 1500" or "get a bigger truck".

You can plow with trucks smaller than yours, one of my plow vehicles is a little Cherokee.

You need an auxillary transmission cooler, you also need to either crank up your torsion bars or buy timbrens to help with the added weight on the front. You WILL NOT destroy your truck IF you do not abuse it. Be careful how you drive, dont ram into things, dont slam between drive and reverse, etc. You need to do more preventative maintainance but that comes with any plow vehicle not just 1/2 tons. Change the transmission fluid once a year, differential and axle fluids, etc. You can plow alot more than just your own driveway if you go about it correctly and responsibly. I would not hesitate to do my entire 30+ driveway route with my Cherokee, my F-150 alredy handles it without a problem. I have plowed over 2 feet of snow with both my little trucks.

I would recommend a 7'6" plow that is on the lighter side such as the Fisher LD 7'6" or Blizzard 760 LD. DO NOT drive around with the plow on any longer than you need it; with todays mounting systems there is no need for the extra stress on the front end when you can remove the plow in seconds.

Your warrenty may not necessarily be void, talk to the dealer, I have seen chevy dealers sell brand new 1500 with plows on them. You may be able to get a waiver if you take it to a shop they use to get your plow installed. Remember, they still have to prove that a problem was caused directly by plowing or carrying the plow to deny you service under warrenty.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> Dont listen to anyone who says "dont plow with a 1500" or "get a bigger truck".
> Don't listen to any one who recommends a 1/2ton for plowing anything other than your own drive..LOL:
> 
> Yea! why even get a truck you can clear the drive with a shovel....
> ...


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

"Allot of MFGs are not even offering a plow package on 1/2 tons any more."

the dealer here has an F-150 with a plow prep package,the GMC dealer has a regular cab 1500 with a fisher plow as a deal for september.if they offer you the package theres nothing the plow or truck dealer can say to you.as said before,if they do seek another dealer

"For the little Price difference the 3/4 ton or larger truck is worth every penny."

i had a 3/4 ton and 1/2 ton,my 1/2 ton was cheaper to fuel up and insure and for the same year and mfg,my 3/4 was out of service more than my half ton.thats only my experience others will say different.

pick up any brochure from western,boss,fisher and they all sell you plows to be mounted on even 1/4 tons,if a half ton was never to be used for plowing these dealers would never advertise you can mount them on one.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> cja1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont listen to anyone who says "dont plow with a 1500" or "get a bigger truck".
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

quote=cja1987]Dont listen to anyone who says "dont plow with a 1500" or "get a bigger truck".

Cja1987, it was that blatant statement you made.. really did you really think no one would respond? Sorry, if I was harsh or blunt  
You make some very good points and I enjoy reading others points of view and how they do things. But geesh,, why do some people insist on driving a spike with a tack hammer? lol:waving: I realize there is a call for small-mid vehicles, but that market is limited.
Cja1987"now is not the time to tell him to go out and buy a bigger truck for no reason."
I gave reasons.. He can sell it, he can work it hard then sell it. He can do what ever he wants to do. JMO
sorry for the HY_JACK now back to our regular programing...:waving: 
PLOWS and warranty's ..

The dealer does not tell the MFG's service adjuster about the plow, so they have no idea their is even a plow . The dealer gets paid by the MFG to fix your truck. They do not care who payees them. The dealer wants you to buy your next vehicle from him so, why would he shot him self in the foot voiding your warranty. causing you to tell every one you know not to buy from them? All I can say is read the warranty. Don't take the salesman's word for it, He wants a sale.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

dont listen to people who say u cant put a plow on a 1/2 ton truck. do what u want. i have a plow on a s10 which is smaller then ur 1/2 ton id put a western on or fisher but thats just what i like find a good dealer good luck with it


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Actully service dept's want you to pay to fix your vehicle yourself, here's 3 reasons.

Customer pays more then warranty
Service rep get commission on non-warranty service.
Mechanic makes more per hour.

There are now new laws about aftermarket equipment, and warranty repairs.
They actully protect you and your warranty rights.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I think some of you are missing the whole question this guy had. He didn't say 'i'm going to get a plow', he was asking if he should get a plow, he asked if there were "any tips that i can do so that i get ZERO damage to any part of the vehicle?". If zero damage is his goal then the simple truth is he needs a bigger truck to put less strain on the vehicle. But.. the simple answer to his question is: Yes your truck being a 1/2 ton will be worked more than it was intended to be... while it may not show up as "damage" it will certainly be evident in wear.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

.....and warranty laws differ by state so it is probably different for most of us. In MA they can't void your whole warranty b/c you have a plow, but if they can come to a logical conclusion that the damage was due to your plow, then you're out of luck. That is of course if you don't have the Plow Package. Winter's coming guys.....good luck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Lawns & More said:


> Actully service dept's want you to pay to fix your vehicle yourself, here's 3 reasons.
> 
> Customer pays more then warranty
> Service rep get commission on non-warranty service.
> ...


O.k Here is what I noticed,

Lets say the book gives the mechanic 5hr to replace a water pump.

1,. under warranty, he will use all 5hr and report it under warranty.

2. no warranty, It may only have taken the mechanic 3 1/2 hr, so they charge for 3 1/2.

3. The service -rep gets paid ether way as most of the work done at a dealer is warranty work.

5. The mechanic makes the same an hr working on both,

Now if you do not want any damage/ wear to your vehicle then plowing is out,
leave it in the garage and hire a service.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> O.k Here is what I noticed,
> 
> Lets say the book gives the mechanic 5hr to replace a water pump.
> 
> ...


SnoFarmer
Thats is not how it works here.
My brother works for a Gm Dealership, and so do many of my friends.
and a few work for Ford dealerships.
They are paid by book hours, Gm & Ford pays less for warranty work per hour then customers.
non warranty customer pays full price, if it only takes 2 hours and they are still charged book hours. 
Service reps are paid per hour, and plus get a commision on non warranty work.
That is how it is done here in Michigan.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

cja1987 said:


> Dont listen to anyone who says "dont plow with a 1500" or "get a bigger truck".
> 
> You can plow with trucks smaller than yours, one of my plow vehicles is a little Cherokee.
> 
> ...


that is amazing!!!! i've never seen anyone plow OVER 2 feet of snow with a truck, let alone a f 150 or cherokee. sounds like a job for a wheel loader. how did you do it with such small equiptment?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Jay brown said:


> that is amazing!!!! i've never seen anyone plow OVER 2 feet of snow with a truck, let alone a f 150 or cherokee. sounds like a job for a wheel loader. how did you do it with such small equiptment?


i have plowed 18 inches of wet snow with a F150, i have no doubt i could push 2 feet or even more with my truck.

that being said my truck was definitely worked hard that night and if i had to push that much snow on a regular basis my truck would die quick. 
still i didn't have any trouble keeping up with the bigger 3500's that night


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

This question gets asked over and over, and the answers are always the same... some say sure throw a plow on a 1/2 ton, some say run away like it's the plague. Personally if I was doing anything more than a few driveways I would not put a plow on a 1/2 ton, but that is me. But living in the snow belt, I see plows on everything imaginable. Let put it this way:

You put a plow on you 1/2 ton truck. typically it will be a lighter weight plow (I.E. thinner sheet metal, less springs, shorter mould board height, etc.) Will this plow.. yes it will plow, and probably do a decent job. Durability now that depends on what you are plowing. If you are plowing 4 drive ways or maybe a small parking lot it will last a long time, with little problems (most likely as long as you to not beat the living hell out of it doing this amount of work). When you start to get into larger lots or more driveways then that is when durability of both the plow and truck come into question. Sure if you are careful you can go for years with little or no problems, but lets face it the more you have to do the faster you have to do it, especially during a storm if you are going to keep up, and that means working your truck harder. Last year we had one decent storm, not even anything major, and you know what I seen a lot of 1/2 tons broken down. Now was it because the driver, lack of maintenance, or simply too much for the truck I cannot say, but I am sure it was a mixture of all of these.

When push comes to shove it is up to you and how comfortable you are with risking a breakdown during critical times. Every truck out there will eventually break down at the most inconvenient time no matter what make or size... it WILL happen. But as a lot of guys on here have found through experience, when you are working a truck the larger/heavier ones will by far have less in repair cost due to wear than a smaller one doing the SAME job...


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Jay brown said:


> that is amazing!!!! i've never seen anyone plow OVER 2 feet of snow with a truck, let alone a f 150 or cherokee. sounds like a job for a wheel loader. how did you do it with such small equiptment?


SLOWLY and not because I felt like it or wanted to show off but because I had to.

Put it in 4 LO, gear 1 and take small bites at angles. I would take off the top foot or so if each little section I was working on (about a trucks length) and push it off to the side, than back up and get the rest being very careful not to go too far on the first pass with the blade raised a little because thats how you get snow under the A-frame and get stuck. Ive done this on two different driveways, I dont make a habit out of it. Iam not saying I blew right through it but I managed in about double my normal time. This method would never work if you did not have room all along the driveway to dump snow off so your dead if its close quarters on both sides all the way up. This was in two different storms in two different driveways once with the F-150 the other with the Jeep. It was actually easier with the jeep because you can take smaller bites.

I dont do the above on a regular basis nor would I recommend it but if I'am in a jam, both of my trucks have exceeded my expectations in their capabilities of getting me out.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> quote=cja1987]Dont listen to anyone who says "dont plow with a 1500" or "get a bigger truck".
> 
> Cja1987, it was that blatant statement you made.. really did you really think no one would respond? Sorry, if I was harsh or blunt
> You make some very good points and I enjoy reading others points of view and how they do things. But geesh,, why do some people insist on driving a spike with a tack hammer? lol:waving: I realize there is a call for small-mid vehicles, but that market is limited.
> ...


No, you were not too harsh or blunt nor were you hijacking the thread, nothing wrong with talking about trucks and plows.:waving: 
Maybe i should not have used "dont listen" but I was hoping to help him see some options for plowing with his truck. I know he can make it work for driveways if he sets his truck up right. If plowing is not his primary source of income, he does not need a heavy duty truck, the costs would likely outweigh the benefits in that situation.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

ok ok lets do a little comparison there is no doubt a 3/4 ton could push a lot more snow than a half ton pick up truck now as far as the warranty goes if you go into you truck dealership and act like a complete @#[email protected]# just because your truck is broke down sure its not going to be covered under warranty and you probably deserve it. Now if you go in and act like a reasonable person your dealership will work with its only moeny in thier pocket i doesnt matter if it comes from the mrg. or you to them. I am speaking from experience i work as a service tech in a dodge/ toyota shop.

Now all you guys saying that half tons would be run in the ground if you put a plow on it are completely wrong. If you plow like a sesible human being you shouldnt have much to worry about. as a matter a fact down here the extra costs of owning a 3/4 way out weigh a 1/2 ton and buy the way for the truck with the same options as my half ton it was indeed more $$$$$ i was shoping for a month for my truck i dont know where you guys are getting your prices from.

You can not tell me that if you have a 3/4 ton truck you will not have problems with your vehicle. If you did you would be telling a lie. Because you will take it or leave it you are basically taking your truck and raming it in to something, think about it.

If you are more worried about something breaking on your truck than simply do not buy a plow that is all there is to it. Half ton trucks can plow snow
*IF YOU ALREADY HAVE A HALF TON WORK WITH IT IT WILL WORK

IF YOU DID NOT ALREADY PURCHASE A TRUCK THAN TRY TO BUY A THREE QUARTER TON *


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Obviously he already bought the truck, so it is a little late for a 3/4 ton truck

to answer his quest simply yes you can plow with a half ton

Enough of this macho truck


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Lawns & More said:


> Actully service dept's want you to pay to fix your vehicle yourself, here's 3 reasons.
> 
> Customer pays more then warranty
> Service rep get commission on non-warranty service.
> ...


In fact this is true but it all come down to your service advisor and his opinion im telling take care of them and they will take care of you. I seen it time and time again one guy had a brand new dodge turbo diesel and put regular gas in it, it was going to be covered by warranty until the guy fliped out because we did not have a loner vehicle avalible. The result of that was his whole entire warranty was vioded.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

murray83 said:


> i had a 3/4 ton and 1/2 ton,my 1/2 ton was cheaper to fuel up and insure and for the same year and mfg,my 3/4 was out of service more than my half ton.thats only my experience others will say different."
> 
> I don't understand how a 1/2 ton is cheaper to fuel. If you have a 5.3 liter and similar gearing in both, how is the 1/2 ton cheaper?
> 
> ...


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

MOTOYS: Noone has said anything about 1/2 tons "getting run into the ground". All that was said is 3/4 do a better job and handle the work better. WHICH you seem to agree with!
As for you speaking for every service center in the country.. that is sorta silly. Any dealership can lie so that you still have your warranty intact. You can put gas in a diesel and the warranty dept will say the engine just blew or something so that the manyfacturer pays for the damage. But if you buy a tuck around the assumption that if you break it buy doing something that the warranty does not cover, that they will lie for you to get it fixed under warranty... you are asking for trouble. Because the worse the damage is - the less of the chance that the dealership will be willing to lose their business and/or all the perks the manufacturers give them to save you some $$$$$.

And the question was'nt whether he could anyways...You could put a plow on a subaru if you wanted, it just wouldn't work well. What he asked is whether it would hurt his truck. And if there was a way to do it with "ZERO damage"

CJA: You saying you "plowed 2 feet of snow" would be like me saying i moved an 800 lb piano by myself... but wait, to move that piano i just sawed it into 4 pieces. Anyone could push 2 feet of snow 6'' at a time.... noone could literally plow 2' of snow.

winter's comin' guys!!!!! Get ready to payup


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

If you are more worried about something breaking on your truck than simply do not buy a plow that is all there is to it. Half ton trucks can plow snow

as i said in an earlier post

QUOTE "no one has said anything about half tons getting run into the ground"

By the way everyone is talking that is what im gather from these posts

As far as 3/4 ton doing a better job, thats not true *QUALITY* of the job depends on the operator, now i do agree 3/4 can *HANDLE* it better, but a half ton is still fully capable.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm confused on what you base your analysis on......... Do you even have a plow yet??? As far as i can figure from your own posts, you have NEVER pushed an inch of snow, "New to plowsite newer to plowing". About a week ago you were asking the same question as this guy..... again: What are you basing your analysis on? "3 months" of reading posts on this site?


MO TOYS said:


> New to plowsite newer to plowing
> Hey all I am a new to this site and newer to plowing this will be my first year. However i have been reading threads from the site for 3 months know and would just like to thank you all for the wealth of know you share willingly. I have a 2006 chevy silverado 1/2 ton pickup sorry could afford a HD. Now in my readings i leared that i shouldnt exceed 7' 6" length for a plow. I have also equiped my truck with Timbren, and gave the torsion bars adjusters 8 cranks to counter the plow weight which i think is 2 too many. but any way nice to meet all of you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cfdff85 said:


> On Monday I am Picking up my new 2006 Silverado 1500 5.3 v8 ext cab short bed. I looked around and there are some plows recommenced for my truck. But EVERYONE and their mother is saying don't buy a plow it ruins your truck, transmission rear end frame you name it. I decided to come to your guys and ask should i get a plow or not? any tips that i can do so that i get ZERO damage to any part of the vehicle? Also anyone make a decision like this recently? Regret it or love it?


Lots of guys plow with 1/2 tons, search the site there's numerous posts on the subject. Of course a 3/4 to is a better choice if you cann't afford a 1 ton which is even better.

I had a 88 dodge 3/4 ton snow commander 8 foot meyers ate a transmission at 86,000 miles not covered under warranty
I had a 91 dakota V8 with a standard western 7'6" conventional mount, ate a torque converter at 34,000 miles covered under warranty.
I had a 97 dodge 3/4 ton 8800 pushing a 8'3" snoway V blade, with every accessory package available ran like a top never had a problem traded in at 72,000 for a 
2001 dodge 3/4 ton 8800 pushing a 9'1" snoway V blade, with every accessory package available ate a transmission at 56,000 miles not covered under warranty.

My buddy has a 97 ford 1/2 ton ext, cab short bed, 120,000+ miles 7'6" snoway 25 series straight blade, he replaced his front hubs a couple months ago. Only drive-line problem he has had.

The only way to guaranty ZERO damage is to leave the truck in the garage.:waving:


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

cjasonbr said:


> I'm confused on what you base your analysis on......... Do you even have a plow yet??? As far as i can figure from your own posts, you have NEVER pushed an inch of snow, "New to plowsite newer to plowing". About a week ago you were asking the same question as this guy..... again: What are you basing your analysis on? "3 months" of reading posts on this site?


I dont see how this has anything to do with the posts in this forum. Show me one post that i put up on this site that would require me to have experience plowing snow. Also show me one post on this site that is simply false information (not talking about opinion either). You pointing your finger at my inexperience is kind or redundant.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

fms said:


> murray83 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how a 1/2 ton is cheaper to fuel. If you have a 5.3 liter and similar gearing in both, how is the 1/2 ton cheaper?
> ...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr said:


> I'm confused on what you base your analysis on......... Do you even have a plow yet??? As far as i can figure from your own posts, you have NEVER pushed an inch of snow, "New to plowsite newer to plowing". About a week ago you were asking the same question as this guy..... again: What are you basing your analysis on? "3 months" of reading posts on this site?


Take a chill pill and a Bow.:waving: MO TOYS is just parroting the pearls of wisdom he has sifted from the mountain of knowledge contained with-in the forums. I'm sure some of his opinions will change and others will be reinforced as he gains more experience, but it's not like he's criticizing or offering advice on removal technique.:salute:


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks basher


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

The kid had the same damn question a week ago. Look at his posts - he talks like he's pro and he's never plowed in his life..... I just feel sorry for the people that take the advice on a HUGE purchase of a truck and a plow from the advice of some kid that has never plowed in his life!!!! If he wanted that kind of advice he could ask anyone on the street.

Mo Toys: Usually to have an opinion, you need something to base that opinion on! Also, look up what redundant means......


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr said:


> The kid had the same damn question a week ago. Look at his posts - he talks like he's pro and he's never plowed in his life..... I just feel sorry for the people that take the advice on a HUGE purchase of a truck and a plow from the advice of some kid that has never plowed in his life!!!! If he wanted that kind of advice he could ask anyone on the street.
> 
> Mo Toys: Usually to have an opinion, you need something to base that opinion on! Also, look up what redundant means......


Redundant; characterized by verbosity or unnecessary repetition in expressing ideas. in excess of requirements, superfluous.

I think he had the right word

I checked your public profile, You're the the same age as Mo Toys but must be vastly more experanced after all you've been plowing since 05? Your posts seem to have a lot of prejudice, not to mention I SMELL TROLL.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

cj as i said earlier find me a post where i would need experience directly with pushing snow that i have posted opinions on. also if you remeber correctly he wasnt asking if he should buy a 3/4 or 1/2 he was telling you he was picking up a 1500 monday *KID*


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

AND ALSO I HAVE PLOWED SNOW FOR THE TOYOTAT/DODGE DEALER SHIP THAT I WORKED FOR JUST NEVER FOR $$$$$ so you should get the facts before you start pionting fingers at people. Im done with this.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey basher your from delaware ? i was looking at an earlier post and it say you are a snowway dealer?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

How can something that's been said once be "redundant"??? Hmmmm..... Y'know I wouldn't care at all if the kid was stating his humble opinion. But when someone that asked the same question less than a week ago starts making big bold large font statements while posting 3 consecutive posts arguing with people like he's the gospel or something it's pretty damn silly. He had the SAME QUESTION less than a week ago!!!!!

By the way, i thought his first post was very helpful, humble & honest... I was impressed with that.... then it got silly. He went post crazy..... 

Anyways, i have been plowing longer than a year, in reference to your statement. I'm not, nor ever have been, claiming to be a 'master plower', nor have i ever stated anything other than MHO. I fully realize that some people have been plowing for longer than i've been alive. 

But: Whatever, it's not that big of a deal and doesn't derserve this much attention... just relax with the oversized bold fonts mo toys.... geeeeeez


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

alright truce lets have a


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

fms said:


> I don't understand how a 1/2 ton is cheaper to fuel. If you have a 5.3 liter and similar gearing in both, how is the 1/2 ton cheaper?
> 
> 
> > 1/2 ton chevys have a 5.3 l v-8, 3/4 tons have a 6.0 and weigh about 600# more (at least in the extended cab short box body style). About 4mpg difference IIRC.
> ...


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

mayhem said:


> You will wear on your truck more than by just pulling a trailer for a lawn service. Accept that and move on. You might consider if you haven't already put a plow on your nice new truck that you can get a 10-12 year old 3/4 or even 1 ton Chevy with a plow already on it for slightly more than the cost of a new plow.  This would keep your new truck in great shape and since you likely depend on it in the summer for your livleyhood you know it'll be there to pull your trailer. I know its not an ideal answer, but it might be a viable option
> Good luck.


couldn't agree more,save your money and the life of your truck.


----------



## maxkicker (Jul 30, 2006)

just wanted to add my 2 cents and ill keep it strictly to pre 2000 chevys because after the 5.7 was retired i got out of the mechanic bizz assuming you get ahold of a 1500 with the 
v8 it will have the same tranny as the 3\4 ton either the 700r4 or a 350t i dont believe the 350 was used after 95 could be wrong there but i cant recall ever pulling a 350 out of anything after that 

chevys frames suck anyway expecially on the ifs models but im a welder so i brace the heck out of my frame anyway because i like not worrying when i crash into something i dont even have to get out and look i know the onlything i could have broke was the plow lol

for a truck without the plow package 3/4 or 1/2 ton id recomend a trans cooler i also prefer dual electric fans but its really just my preference the fans anyway 

anyway IMHO a 1/2 ton is just fine just every season check/adjust wheel bearings check/replace balljoints and lastly fliuds thats stuff you should be doing with any vehicle 
you may have to replace the 1500 part a lil more often is all and whats that gonna cost 
max 200 bucks a year at very most more like 100 really (if ou have to replace yearly your doing something wrong)

as far a performance ive plowed with both 89 3/4 and 96 1/2 and anly diff i notice is the 1500 with its soft suspention really dives when you hit a bump on the highway at like 60 
the 3/4 is alot firmer (should i really be doing 60 in bad weather and a 8.6 plow on the front of any truck? nope


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I just sold a 1996 gmc sierra ext cab 4x4 1/2 ton with a western unimount. Plowed with that truck for six years and never had a problem. Anyone who says a 1/2 ton cant do it, probably has never tried it. It can be done. Just a little rougher on the truck. Gotta take it easier on them. But not a big deal. Even had a back blade on it for the last 2 years. Still no problems.


----------



## FPM-Inc. (Sep 26, 2006)

*It's all about the weight and distance from the front bumper.*

I have a 2006 Chevy Silverado with a Snowplow prep package it's a regular cab long box It can handle as per GM's Recommendation and plow dealers up to 8.5' straight blade. I however am not maxing this size out because Why risk it?

Question does the truck you are buying offer a snowplow prep package? If it does then a snowplow will not void your warranty.

*Also in the owners manual there is a formula for determining plow size as per the weight and distance from the front bumper*.

Hope this helps!
:salute:

Brad @
FPM-Inc.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

FPM-Inc. said:


> Question does the truck you are buying offer a snowplow prep package? If it does then a snowplow will not void your warranty.
> 
> Brad @
> FPM-Inc.


Brad,

You up-fit a truck with the plow prep package and then you have a plow put on it or get one from the dealer with a plow already installed on the truck it does not matter technically the warranty is void. sorry... just take a few minutes and read the warranty from the MFG.
Not to say that on some years they may have offered it.

Most (all MFGs) will honer their warranty if you convince them that you ONLY plowed 
YOUR OWN drive.

The Mfg can not afford to warranty a plow truck that is for hire.
Loop Hole- the dealer does not tell the MFG about the plow and the warranty is not void.
The dealer wants the $$$$ from your next vehicle purchase.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

f**k it if u want to plow then plow. buddies dad has been plowing in the same half ton for the past 7 years ive know him...ull do fine just know you limits, i plowed with an s10 now im moving up to a bigger truck b.c the company i work for bought a skid steer and i can use it if i need to just cant tow it with the s10 so ya know gotta go bigger...but ull do fine, just get out there and push snow


----------



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

Void the warranty? That truck comes with an optional Plow Prep Package". How can putting a plow on it void the warranty? Don't reply if you dont know


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scjjcj said:


> Void the warranty? That truck comes with an optional Plow Prep Package". How can putting a plow on it void the warranty? Don't reply if you dont know


 Because people Buy plows on that are to Big& Heavy for their vehicle.

Warranty. right from the book.Chrysler.s..

Warranties don't cover any part that Chrysler didn't supply. Nor do they cover the costs of any repairs or adjustments that MIGHT be caused or needed because of the installation or use of non-chrylser parts, Components, EQUIPMENT, materials, or additives.

other exclusions;
abuse or negligence; misuse-for example, driving over CURBS or OVERLOADING:

Thats how it can void it, just because it is an option don't mean a thing.

Yes, a plow is considered EQUIPMENT

Take it with a grain of salt and be nice to the service adviser at the dealer:waving:

You better dig up a copy of your warranty and read it closely...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The truck came with 4x4 also, so put a set of 33's mounted on off set rims on there then go see if replacing your ball joints for the second time at 15,000 miles will be covered by your 36/36000. Factory option packages are not lance's for abuse.

The last time I looked at the owners manual was my 1997 Ram 2500, the plow weight could not exceed 638lbs. I prominently hung a 823 lbs plus mount Vee Blade on the front. Factory replaced a trans at 32,000 + under warranty. 

If your 2003 truck with 20,000 mile gets hauled in to a dealer whom has never seen it before with a 9 foot vee hanging on the front, no ballast in the back, a set of 33s on spinners, a picture of the "Gravedigger" in the back window, a 4" lift and a blown trans, there isn't any "VYU Plow Prep" package gonna help get warranty. 

Over the course of the last 26 years The Dodge Brothers have bought me 3 transmissions. I've never had an issue with the fact that they have all had plows on them. I buy my trucks from the same dealership, and they see them for service. I have a full shop with lifts, etc I still pay the dealer to handle the "B" sch. maintenance, we do the "A" sch. services ourselves in between. Why pay a dealer to do things we can do, like change my oil, do belts, etc? So that they (and their computer) know me as a regular customer, and when I have issues they want to make me happy. I also get all recall and tech. bulletin updates performed because they can bill the manufacturer and make money with-out it costing me money. They also want me coming back to buy my next truck. They know if they don't warranty the existing truck I'll buy the next one from someone who will.


----------



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

Of course you void it "if" you exceed the wight limit, "if" you abuse, "if" you neglect it, if if if if if if if etc. That wasn't what was stated. Someone made the claim that "if you put a plow on it you void the waarantty". that statement, in itself, is not true. That was my point. 

No warranty covers stupidity. Never claimed it did.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'd still like to see that f 150 and the cheroke that can plow 2' of wet snow!!! i'm from missouri, the "show me state" i'll put you on one of my 5 acre lots and you'll be done after about 20 seconds. no need to brag, i don't even think my trucks could drive in 2' of snow let alone plow it......


----------

